# Happy Birthday Nickvc



## FrugalRefiner (May 22, 2014)

Happy Birthday Nick! I hope you have a great one!

Thank you so much for all your contributions to the forum.

Dave


----------



## maynman1751 (May 22, 2014)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Happy Birthday Nick! I hope you have a great one!
> 
> Thank you so much for all your contributions to the forum.
> 
> Dave



I'll gladly second that!!!! Have a great day Nick.


----------



## Anonymous (May 22, 2014)

Me too. Happy Birthday mate. (Hopefully he's back from sunning himself on holiday!)

Jon


----------



## Irons (May 22, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Nick. :mrgreen:


----------



## Digitaria (May 22, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Nick
Have a g8 day


----------



## Lou (May 22, 2014)

Happy birthday Nick.


----------



## necromancer (May 22, 2014)

Happy Birthday Nick !

please save us all some cake


----------



## justinhcase (May 22, 2014)

Happy Birth Day Mr VC.
Thank you for all your help and warm welcome.
Hope you have a ball.
Justin


----------



## kjavanb123 (May 22, 2014)

Hi Nickvc,

Happy b-day.

Regards
Kevin


----------



## jimdoc (May 22, 2014)

Happy Birthday!

Jim


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 22, 2014)

Happy Birthday Nick


----------



## Geo (May 22, 2014)

Happy Birthday Buddy!! I hope you have a wonderful birthday. 8)


----------



## philddreamer (May 22, 2014)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, NICK!!! 8) 

Phil


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (May 22, 2014)

Happy BIrthday,Nick!!!!!!!!.Thanks for all your useful contributions.

Have a nice day

Manuel


----------



## RikkiRicardo (May 22, 2014)

Happy Birthday Nick have a great one


----------



## patnor1011 (May 22, 2014)

Happy Birthday Nick. Many more to come.


----------



## butcher (May 23, 2014)

Nick, Happy birthday.
This also gives us a chance to thank you for sharing of your wisdom, and being so helpful to all of us forum members, and a chance for us to Honor our friend, as we celebrate his birthday.

Thank you Nick have a great day.


----------



## samuel-a (May 23, 2014)

Happy Birthday Nick !


----------



## glondor (May 24, 2014)

HEY!!! Happy Birthday!


----------



## nickvc (May 25, 2014)

Thanks all sorry for the late response but I was away :lol:


----------

